# Ammo for a BOB



## ACE of DIAMONDS (Jan 17, 2014)

ive been looking and i may have just missed it, but when packing ammo into a bug out bag how much do you load? i hit some tough financial times a while ago and had to (painfully) sell my weapons to make rent, however im looking at getting a 7.62/.308 semi auto in the near future, probably a PTR 91. i'm thinking 100 rounds would be satisfactory, on top of the 60 my rig can carry. from where I am to my BOL is roughly 60 miles through central Kansas. does this sound viable to you guys?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

viable is what you can carry, its always a trade off with weight...


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Getting to BOL should require traveling at night time

So my suggestion is to have a decent NVG. Get Generation 1 if that is all you can afford.

If you do it right you will not need any firearms until you get to your BOL.

IMO a AN/PVS-14 and a good pair of Nikes are the best bug out bad if you only have a couple days to travel.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

ACE of DIAMONDS said:


> ive been looking and i may have just missed it, but when packing ammo into a bug out bag how much do you load? i hit some tough financial times a while ago and had to (painfully) sell my weapons to make rent, however im looking at getting a 7.62/.308 semi auto in the near future, probably a PTR 91. i'm thinking 100 rounds would be satisfactory, on top of the 60 my rig can carry. from where I am to my BOL is roughly 60 miles through central Kansas. does this sound viable to you guys?


Try dispersing the ammo load accross your body and not just in the pack. A multi mag pouch would be great as well....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I may have it all wrong . IMO the BOB or get home bag is not meant to win a gun fight. It is the tools you may need to get where you need to be from where you should not be. The weapon in my get back bag is a last chance tool not the main focus.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

We all have different opinions on what is needed. Obviously a rifle doesn't go into a bug out bag (I guess a take down 22 might but a .308 not) so its an added carry and the weight of a 100 rounds is quite significant to a bag. As a couple of noted if you have a bug out location the mission is to get there which means your mission is to avoid conflict. Still I wouldn't be caught without a firearm either; I don't know Kansas or what its like my geography lessons would suggest its flat, open and so I can't say the caliber is wrong - just heavy. I hear a lot of people on forums say they will carry 100 of this, 200 of that, etc etc, and the stuff adds up fast in weight. That is why my on foot bug out plans would be for 223 instead of 308. But I have a more mountainous, hillside, forested path to bear then flat / open land.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Glock 19 in holster with 2 spare G17 mags in holster ,mounted on a belt. (15 +1)+ (2 x16) = 48. If I need half of that I'm probably not making it to where I'm going

I don't carry the G19 anymore,so it's not much use since the Kahr's came into play.

Butt,I'm sure as heck not going to get rid of a pistol I've run 2000 rounds through with only 1 FTFire.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

When I first set up my BOB, I initially had 4 M4 5.56 mags, 4 FAL (Later SCAR H) 7.62 mags, and three 1911 .45 mags. After carrying that around a bit, and a realistic look at my situation, carrying that much ammo is not really a good idea. I currently have it trimmed down to just the three 1911 mags, because that's the weapon I'm more than likely going to have with my BOB at all time. I'd love to have rifle ammo, but post regulations kinda keep me from having a rifle near my BOB, and there's not point in carrying the extra weight. If you can keep a rifle with or near the BOB, I'd say 2-4 mags is plenty. I would just make sure they're loaded with the good stuff, and not budget FMJ or surplus ammo.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm not claiming expertise but I have to ask. If you are not weaponing up to get to your BOL or minimal G19 or 10/22 takedown. What do you do when you find person or persons unknown and unwilling to share already there?


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

For me, my BOL is family farm. If I get there, and my family isn't there.... I'm kinda screwed anyway. On a related note, though, I do have a few caches near my BOL, and if necessary could use them to resupply and "weapon up".


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

retired guard said:


> I'm not claiming expertise but I have to ask. If you are not weaponing up to get to your BOL or minimal G19 or 10/22 takedown. What do you do when you find person or persons unknown and unwilling to share already there?


 When I arrive here anyone here that was not suppose to be will not be a problem . They will have already been dealt with.
Out where we are it is gong to take time before any of the maddness of the city works it's way to us


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

ACE of DIAMONDS said:


> ive been looking and i may have just missed it, but when packing ammo into a bug out bag how much do you load? i hit some tough financial times a while ago and had to (painfully) sell my weapons to make rent, however im looking at getting a 7.62/.308 semi auto in the near future, probably a PTR 91. i'm thinking 100 rounds would be satisfactory, on top of the 60 my rig can carry. from where I am to my BOL is roughly 60 miles through central Kansas. does this sound viable to you guys?


I am in the process of procuring a good tactical vest so I can carry mags/items on my chest. I will carry about 210 rounds for my rifle (6 30rd mags on my body + 1 30rd in rifle) and 2-3 mags of pistol ... but i'm still up in the air if I even want a pistol for my bug out gear set.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I like 7.62 x 51mm, I feel it's a little to heavy for bugging out. An AR for me and we both carry side arms. 96 round of 9mm (6 mags) for her and 48 rounds of .45ACP for me, if we must walk. 250 pounds if we drive.


----------



## steveparish (Jan 17, 2014)

The ammo that is left in our BOB's is in original boxes or MTM boxes and then sealed in vacuum packs. I figure it is back up ammo. One box 22.LR, 50 rds., handgun (9mm or .45AP), and 100 rds. 5.56. Each bag also has 10 rds. 12 gauge #1 buck. Next our BOB's are our tactical vests and firearms cases ready to go. Everyone needs to figure out their personal needs. I'm not going to be looking for a firefight, just defensive measures and survival until I can figure out the emergency. This is different than a permanent, leave it all behind measure.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Getting to BOL should require traveling at night time.
> So my suggestion is to have a decent NVG. Get Generation 1 if that is all you can afford.


As MG has pointed out, NVG takes some training to become skilled with and the cost is a huge barrier to entry for most people. Unless of course you buy those bad ass goggles with the green LED on the front that makes everything look like night vision. 



Montana Rancher said:


> If you do it right you will not need any firearms until you get to your BOL.


You can't bank on this though, and if you do it could be the biggest mistake of your short after shtf life. I'd love to travel only at night, but I might not have anywhere to stay during the day. I might take the least direct route I can, and still run into someone I'd rather not. There are too many variables in that situation to assume one method is better than the other, and preparing for the unknown is what we do best.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ace, where are you? Where are you going to? Plan on doing some hunting?


If you need more than a few clips you may like to cache ammo as is legal to do upon your bug out route. Just running out into the streets with firearms and ammo and no plan is not very advisable. Police dont encounter violent crimes every shift. Every military patrol doesn't turn into a gun battle. Riots almost always do not require lethal force to get out of --- bear in mind what situation you will be in.

IMO unless you are really really really strong, travel light. It takes more energy and requires more food and water to travel with a load. 

My rationality is turning into don't carry a pack more than 10 or 20km, if you don't have a sled or transport. I think you will really need to train for trips of more than a week. I would suggest getting some webbing and putting some ammo on that, and leaving it at that. Cache your ammo as you can. but if all hell breaks loose you want a good defensive spot. 

I would bug in your ammo, if you need more than 5 clips of say 20 or 30 rounds then you have more problems than you know. -- bear in mind anything requiring more than a small personal supply of ammo will likely be small scale war and you don't want to be a lone prepper in that situation if you arn't able to survive on your own. I think many preppers would be worked into cells and companies in that scenario.. lone survival as an armed combatant would be tough. it is easy to kill people. The technology these days allows any ordered force to pick off less technological individuals.

combat outcomes as a lone mobile individual on a bugout are not promising if confronted with a field force requiring more than a couple bullets.

In most situations nonengagement will be ideal over engagement, and you will want to have stealth as opposed to coming under fire. If you come under fire you are in deep do doo.


My bugout stuff has dramatically decreased over time to more of a SAS handy pack.. but really I'm even less than that -- rationality is immediate trauma, painkillers, water, water filter, energy(varies on duration) good clothing is essential. A multitool. (for urban) I would pick a handgun over a rifle for a bugout, perhaps with a silencer if it was legal and a very highlumens flashlight. .. if out in the woods an assault rifle can be useful. 
also a poncho tarp as part of my clothing an outer water/wind proof layer.. and subssequent clothing such as through the ECWCS based layering by weather more or less.. although some ECWCS could be improved.. layer 6 being more rip proof, the layer 7 pants having elastic straps to go underneath, seperate suspenders. 

as for ammo.. chamber everything in the same calibre.

If you want a case in your vehicle fine, but unless you are setting up a long term observation post don't carry a case with you. 

If you don't have a plan you have problems. During crisis in an urban area anything more than a handgun will probably attract a lot of attention.

Also revolver may even be better than a pistol unless the safety can be disabled as you want immediate action but no wildfire. Chances are if you need more than what is in and a couple more clips you arn't trained well enough or you are dead. Any reasonable person will not take on an entire company with small arms they are covering unless they are very very well trained. Rambo and elite special forces are the exception.

Have ammo where you are going. If you are wondering around chances are you are in a sorry state.


----------



## ACE of DIAMONDS (Jan 17, 2014)

These are all good points. with Kansas being as open as it is, i was worried about reaching out and touching someone, and while i am comfortable with .223, i prefer 308. as for my BOL, its a close friends Farm (no, not you alpha) and while i trust them, I cant really keep tabs on the house so i do hafta expect the worse when i show up. my gear is well hidden in some secure boxes in the attic of the out building, so im not worried about bandits finding it. what i am worried about is having to move 65 miles through fairly open terrain and possibly not having enough ammo. when i was deployed if we where outside the wire we had as many mags that we could fit in an assault pack. while i understand that that was a totally different scenario, i quickly built the belief that "the more ammo you have the safer you are" and thats hard to part with. i can keep ten mags in my BOB and im comfortable with the weight. i was worried that i was simply wasting space.


----------



## saskcop (Aug 27, 2013)

I am currently set up for 7.62 for bugging in and 5.56 for bugging out. I am not getting any younger and ammo is not getting any lighter.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

My BoB are situational, I do not want to be running around with guns unless the situation absolutely calls for it. So Molle, I have a few 6 Mag pouches in the safe that are loaded and ready to pull out and attach on the run. 4x6mags +1 per rifle (28 Mags x 30 rds) = 840 rds. Its 5.56 and this does not include sidearms. I do have a shotgun in a scabbard with a pouch holding around 200 Rds I can grab if needed.

I would rather have my weight used for rope, shelter, cooking and trapping gear. If the situation does not call for the boom booms they stay in the safe. I fear the situation that would call for it. Seeing any of my boys in a line of fire would be the second absolute worst situation I would want. The first worst situation would them not being able to fire back.....

Edit: I choose 5.56 due to the upper handling .223 and a BCG to handle 22LR being small and in the pack pouch. So in the event we have to scavenge or trade we have options.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Here are some ammo weights 

.380
Rounds per pound: 47.06
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 2.13

9mm Luger
Hornady 115gr JHP/XTP
Rounds per pound: 38.10
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 2.63

.38 Special
Rounds per pound: 34.78
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 2.88

.357Mag.
Remington UMC 125gr SJHP
Rounds per pound: 30.77
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 3.25

.357Mag.
Handload 158gr JHP
Rounds per pound: 28.07
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 3.56

40S&W
Rounds per pound: 28.07
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 3.56

.44magnum
200gr Hornady XTP HP
Rounds per pound: 22
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 4.57

.44magnum
240gr LSWC Bullet
Rounds per pound: 19.7
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 5.07

.45ACP
230gr Winchester Ball
Rounds per pound: 21.33
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 4.69

RifleCalibers

.22 LR
Remington Golden 36gr PHP
Rounds per pound: 133.33
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 0.75

.223/5.56X45
(milsurp) British Radway Green SS109 63gr
Rounds per pound: 37.21
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 2.69

30-30 Winchester (a.k.a. .30WCF)
Winchester Silvertip 170gr flat nose
Rounds per pound: 20.28
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 4.92

.243Whinchester
75gr Hornady V-max Handloads
Rounds per pound: 22.22
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 4.5

.308 Winchester
Remington UMC 150gr FMJ
Rounds per pound: 19.05
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 5.25

.308 Winchester
168gr BTHP Match Bullet
Rounds per pound: 18.67
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 5.35

7mm Remington Magnum
Winchester 175gr Power Point
Rounds per pound:14.68
Weight per 100 rounds(lbs):6.81

7.62X39
Wolf Steel Case 122gr FMJ
Rounds per pound:27.59
Weight per 100 rounds(lbs):3.63

Shotgun Calibers

12GA 2 3/4" Slug
Federal HI-Shok Slug
Rounds per pound: 10.53
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 9.50

12GA 2 3/4" #4 Shot
Remington Express 4BK
Rounds per pound: 9.30
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 10.75

12GA 2 3/4" #7 1/2 Shot
Federal #7 1/2 Shot
Rounds per pound: 10.53
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 9.75

12GA 2 3/4"00 Buckshot
Federal Express 9 Pellet
Rounds per pound: 9.76
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 10.25

12GA 3" Slug
Federal 3" Rifled Slug
Rounds per pound: 8.89
Weight per 100 rounds (lbs): 11.25


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Note that 5.56mm is about half the weight of 7.62 x 51


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Note that 5.56mm is about half the weight of 7.62 x 51


Very true, I had to compensate for my love of .45....


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Ace you planning on walking 60 miles


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Note that 5.56mm is about half the weight of 7.62 x 51


But you'll need twice as much 5.56 as 7.62. :wink:


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Alpha-17 said:


> But you'll need twice as much 5.56 as 7.62. :wink:


I was at walmart last night getting my daily 3, that 7.62 by tulammo is beating the price of the .223 I was picking up round per round. So, yea.... I guess its up to the shooter.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Alpha-17 said:


> But you'll need twice as much 5.56 as 7.62. :wink:


All I need is one









Five shots at 100 yards


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

OUNCES TURN INTO POUNDS ....POUNDS = PAIN .......It all starts out as a good idea ....I figure I will chuck most of the crap in my pack after a bit ......You can always throw what you don't need away, escape and evade . Get where you need to go .


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

You have food and water in you BOB? Someone is going to try and take it from you. you may or may not need more. I have 6 Mags, 20 Rds each =120 rds. Then a bandolier of 120 rds. Pistol ammo is loaded mags 3 and 50 rds


MOLON LABE


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

If the part of Kansas that you will be traveling is anything like the part I traveled through it bears a remarkable similarity to the top of my kitchen table. Flat and even. I would go with the .308, although I think I would make due with 60 rounds instead of 100. Longer range that would be good to have in wide open spaces. Travel by night, wide open spaces remember? You can bee seen for miles. When I was in recon NVG's weren't around and we still did most of our movements at night. Get a good compass, practice, and it's not a real big deal. Figure to travel 60 miles it will take you 3 to 4 days. Yes you can travel the distance allot faster on foot then that and make it in two, but you need to take your time, be careful, and if you travel at night it will take the 3 to 4 days. Don't overload yourself.


----------

